# bar z 2021



## PeterT (Jul 2, 2021)

There are several other YouTubes out there but this was kind of a neat overview. James (Clough42) won the 4-jaw competition this year. Kind of weird, you feel like you know these guys. Seems alien everyone shaking hands & walking around mask-less. Soon!


----------



## Crankit (Jul 2, 2021)

Woods Creek Workshop is one of my favorites...He did a good job covering the Bash


----------



## Everett (Jul 3, 2021)

I loved his fake mustache for when he and Randy took their turn being MC's.  Yuchol really is a great guy, I have much respect for him.  If our border wasn't closed I would have been at the Bash, one way or another, lol!


----------



## Crankit (Jul 4, 2021)

Everett said:


> I loved his fake mustache for when he and Randy took their turn being MC's.  Yuchol really is a great guy, I have much respect for him.  If our border wasn't closed I would have been at the Bash, one way or another, lol!



The mustache was funny, Yucholl has quite the expansion going on and I'm looking forward to some videos once he's caught up.

How's your shop coming along Everett?


----------

